# JC Savage Supermarket Charging 20c for Veg bags used on other items



## irishmoss (26 Jan 2012)

Bought a tray of chicken fillets in JC's supermarket Swords and used a flimsy vegetable bag to put it in.
I was charged 20c at check out. Is that legal?

I have never had this problem in Dunnes or Superquinn. Is this a new thing or just this supermarket? It's not a once off as it happened before but thought on that occasion the young girl had made a mistake.


----------



## ontour (26 Jan 2012)

It depends on the size of the bag but it would appear that Dunnes Stores legal battle has had the effect of clarifying the area of veg/ meat bags.
http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/1213/dunnes.html


----------



## T McGibney (26 Jan 2012)

ontour said:


> It would appear that Dunnes Stores legal battle has had the effect of clarify the area of veg/ meat bags.


That's one way of putting it. I'd say that at least some smaller independent retailers are petrified of Revenue 'field exercises' to boost bag levy yield, and are wary of facilitating customer requests for bags for fear the 'customer' is a Revenue official.


----------



## irishmoss (26 Jan 2012)

I found this at the citizen information web site

The levy also does not apply to:

Smaller plastic bags that are used to store fresh meat, fish and poultry, both packaged and unpackaged.
So was the supermarket wrong?


----------



## T McGibney (26 Jan 2012)

Wrong? Most likely. Over-zealous and misguided? Definitely


----------



## mercman (26 Jan 2012)

irishmoss said:


> So was the supermarket wrong?



Maybe not wrong, but pretty tightfisted IMO. Obviously have to many customers going to the particular store or they find it hard to appreciate the business they are getting.


----------



## irishmoss (26 Jan 2012)

The first time I was told it was the law, this time they said it was because people were taking the bags which makes me wonder is the 22c going to the supermarket or the government!

I sometimes use these bags to pick up potatoes and dispose of them later, wonder will they accost me the till to pay for these !

I will contact management there and see what they say.

Glad to see Lidle opening up next door soon, might make them rethink about their tightfisted ways!


----------



## gillarosa (27 Jan 2012)

I think Dunnes levy was being calculated on all bags they buy in rather than the ones available at the check-out for packaging and thus charged to the Customer at 22c, seems there is the law and then the Revenue collection method, so your local JC Savage may have been collecting the levy from its Customers on the basis of that case.


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2012)

Here is the law. Just contact them and ask them their policy. It could have been one girls honest mistake. 

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0605.html


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2012)

irishmoss said:


> Bought a tray of chicken fillets in JC's supermarket Swords and used a flimsy vegetable bag to put it in.
> I was charged 20c at check out. Is that legal?
> 
> I have never had this problem in Dunnes or Superquinn. Is this a new thing or just this supermarket? It's not a once off as it happened before but thought on that occasion the young girl had made a mistake.


Did you ask the cashier or manager about this at the time?

Whatever about the charge assuming that the tray was already (cling film?) wrapped then another bag seems unnecessary?


----------



## irishmoss (27 Jan 2012)

Manager wasn't there and  could not hang around.

Whether it seems unnecessary or not is not the point and not the question I asked




ClubMan said:


> Did you ask the cashier or manager about this at the time?
> 
> Whatever about the charge assuming that the tray was already (cling film?) wrapped then another bag seems unnecessary?


----------



## ontour (27 Jan 2012)

irishmoss said:


> Lidle provide jobs for Irish people, same as Tesco why not support them and they don't charge for the flimsy plastic bags either!



Based on the judges clarification in the Dunnes case, JCs are charging for plastic bags from the veg section which I am guessing are larger than the prescribed exempt size.  They are charging in accordance with the law, as clarified.

If Tesco and Lidl are not charging, they are not acting in accordance with the law and potentially providing less to the state in levies than is due.  As both of these companies are international, profits are likely to be repatriated so it is not even as if this extra money stays in the country.

IMHO the law was clear but it was universally interpreted to exclude the fruit/ veg bags. There was no one chasing the retailers to change this until Dunnes decided to use this grey area to avoid lots of the levies that they should be paying.  I would be very interested to know if the other retailers were paying the levy on the fruit and veg bags but not passing it on to the customers or whether they were excluding them in the calculation of the levy payable.

If you want to save the money go to Tesco.  If you want a cheap bicycle, go up Hill St on a Saturday morning, if you want cheap cigarettes etc. etc.


----------



## mcaul (29 Jan 2012)

JC's are quite correct in charging for these plastic bags if they are being used for anything other that the items that have exemption. - So if you are using them to put a few toiletries into (example) then the 22c levy is applicable.

What is FAR worse is the new 70c charge by both Tesco & Dunnes for their "bag for life" plastic bags. Both of these chains charge 70c for these bags and not one cent is due to the levy as bags with a  retail price over 70c are EXEMPT - so inorder not to pay the levy they charge the consumer an extortionate amount for the bag. - btw Tesco in the UK charge 10p for that bag and their previous price was 35c inc 22c levy (13c + 22c) so at 70c its a 560% price increase by Tesco on a plastic bag, just to try and avoid the levy.


----------



## irishmoss (29 Jan 2012)

Thanks everyone. I rang and they said it was in response to a revenue swoop in the area and that they were obliged to charge. They were unaware that packaged meat fish and poultry were exempt so I've sent on the relevant legislation ( thank you Sunny) and waiting on a response.

Clubman you thought that maybe another bag unnecessary but personally I prefer to wrap these is a seperate bag. The supermarket in question uses no drip pad in their meat packaging so leakage can occur.  As the statute allows another bag I shouldn't have been charged for it. 

I never get charged in the fish mongers for the heavyish outer bag with packaged fish inside


----------



## Sunny (30 Jan 2012)

Gekko said:


> Very patriotic...not.
> 
> We should be supporting Irish businesses rather than German discount chains.


 
Those German discount chains have created hundreds if not thousands of direct and indirect jobs. They deserve support just like any retailer. If you want to be patrioic, but Irish produce in the stores. 

By the way, I am from the area and I highly recommend people visit JC's if they are in the Swords area. It is an unique experience!


----------



## irishmoss (30 Jan 2012)

It is indeed a unique experiene )
In fairness to them they do great value in certain items that you could never find elsewhere. 
But oh those tannoy announcements, they drive me nuts




Sunny said:


> T
> 
> By the way, I am from the area and I highly recommend people visit JC's if they are in the Swords area. It is an unique experience!


----------



## nai (30 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> It is an unique experience!


 
especially the wine announcements - "Today, for 1 day only we have the cheapest South African Pinot Grigio over at the end of aisle 3 for 7.99. Available in other supermarkets for 10.99. S,o, that's a lovele South African Pinot Grigio - that a white wine, all the way from South Africa."


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2012)

I reckon that the plastic bag thing was just a mistake.

 looks like an experience all right!


----------



## T McGibney (30 Jan 2012)

Sounds like a nice business, reminds me of McAnerneys in Armagh, a large-ish independent supermarket that manages to survive despite intense competition from the big guns.

Its a pity that independent supermarkets are getting fewer all the time. Regulations like the plastic bag tax make it harder for them to survive. It can be difficult to be compliant with the law and keep customers happy at the same time.


----------



## ajapale (3 Feb 2012)

OT discussion moved here: Consumer Issues and Rights   	>  Shop @ Dunnes, Superquinn or SuperValu (Irish businesses) rather than German/British.

keep this thread to discuss JC Savage and their application of the plastic bag tax.


----------

